# New Places You've Riden This Year



## WoodCore (Sep 20, 2011)

The MTB season is far from over regardless what riding areas did you get to explore for the first time this year? I managed a couple new ones and still have at least two on the must ride list.   

First time rides this year:

Mianus River Park - Stamford, CT 
Grayville Town Park - Hebron, CT
Batchelor Street - Amherst, MA
Huckleberry Hill - Avon, CT 
Naugatuck State Forest - Oxford, CT 
Great Glen - Jackson, NH
Twin Brooks Park - Trumbull, CT 


Still hoping to get a rip or two in at Pine Hill Park and Millstone.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 20, 2011)

Trumbull - Trumbull, CT

Weaksauce...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 20, 2011)

New areas for me:

Lincoln Woods - Lincoln, NH
FOMBA Trails - Auburn, NH
Portland River Trail - Portland, ME (still have more to see here...)

New places I will ride in the near future:

Bear Brook State Park - NH
Hinesburg Town Forest - Hinesburg, VT.
Sleepy Hollow - Hinesburg, VT

A pretty meager list of new stuff this year. I am still trying to make up for lost time with the months of July and August being, essentially, a medical wash.  I figure i have just about 2 months left before I retire the bike for the season. Will hit Bear Brook soon(ish) and the stuff in VT on my next trip home.


----------



## Hado226 (Sep 20, 2011)

Millers Pond - Ct
*Charlemont Trails - MA


Still counts as new places if you've built the trails right?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Trumbull - Trumbull, CT
> 
> Weaksauce...



I should clarify that the weaksauce comment was in regards to my variety of riding locales this year, not Trumbull itself.  Trumbull is most certainly not weaksauce.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 21, 2011)

Hado226 said:


> Millers Pond - Ct
> *Charlemont Trails - MA
> 
> 
> Still counts as new places if you've built the trails right?



I think it should count twice.  :beer:


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 21, 2011)

Absolutely nowhere! I have ridden only one place all Summer- Bradbury Mountain State Park. With a one year old and other obligations it has been hard to find the time to travel anywhere. I have got out quite a bit though (for me), which is good, and luckily Bradbury kicks ass and is only 10 minutes fom my house. Next Summer I am hoping to get to the Kingdom Trails.


----------



## vdk03 (Sep 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Trumbull - Trumbull, CT
> 
> Weaksauce...



Do you know if they are still racing over at Indian Ledge? I remember going over and riding the track as a kid.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2011)

vdk03 said:


> Do you know if they are still racing over at Indian Ledge? I remember going over and riding the track as a kid.



Like BMX racing?  They definitely race BMX somewhere close by, I assume this is the place you're talking about?  You can hear the announcer on Tuesday nights throughout parts of the ride.


----------



## vdk03 (Sep 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Like BMX racing?  They definitely race BMX somewhere close by, I assume this is the place you're talking about?  You can hear the announcer on Tuesday nights throughout parts of the ride.



Ya that must be it, I used to race BMX a bit as a kid. I thought I remebered riding trails around their too, its been about 10 or 12 years so I'm a little foggy on the area.


----------



## mattm59 (Sep 27, 2011)

*can't tell ya', it's a secret*

but I rode two trails I'll never ride again in the past couple weeks. Near my house, I took my milder tired pos Trek down or up the street and headed into the woods. First day I got to where a bridge is supposed to be, and fell off the ledge due to algae on the rocks, while carrying my bike. A week later I found a trail that goes from nothing but rock to nothing but mud. The "nothing but rock" part was not horrible; I was concentrating on lifting the front over boulders, so I was improving technique, which is all I can do. When I got to the mud, my tires went 4 inches wide, mud caked,then I bailed out and walked. Had tracks towards me, noticed shoe marks and what appeared to be a big ass mark in the mud, so I guess someone coming the other way must not have used my mature judgement:-o


----------



## k123 (Sep 27, 2011)

This was my first year mtbing.  I started while on vacation in Stowe and started checking some of the spots down here in Jersey/NY.

Macutchan Forest, Stowe
Trapp Family Lodge Trails, Stowe
Stowe Town Loops
Ringwood State Park, NJ
Lewis Morris Park, Morristown, NJ
Graham Hills, Pleasantville, NY


----------



## mattm59 (Sep 27, 2011)

*another secret trail*

close to home, I'm near lots of woods. Went down this dead end, found a fire road, it turned into a trail, walked a lot, wet and root and mud and rock. Thought I saw someone walking down another fireroad, and got nervous (very rednecky town) but it was the biggest whitetail I've ever seen, then a huge eagle kept advancing  a few trees at a time. Wish this crap would dry out, and I know I better stay the heck out come hunting season.It'll be back to Sessions and Punch Brook come fall...oh wait.. it is fall. Had a little decent trail in here, good "kill an hour" after work stuff.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 28, 2011)

Rode the soccer fields at Nass for the first time..Also Millers Pond....Planning on Huntington next week...One more month of MTB for me...Then game on for the pow slaying

Steveo


----------



## mattm59 (Sep 30, 2011)

*love the soccer fields*

that became my base after scoville got closed, which ended up being a blessing in disguise, save the 5 minute longer drive.
New for me this year was Hurd state park, Cobalt Ct., on the Ct. River. Looks like there's a little funky stuff in there, but I like the highspeed blasts that are available. Seems you climb the hill and the grade is gentle going down, which makes for a long middle chainring descent. Great outcropping on the river as well, and the natives are friendly.
http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/580358972ZXkfEK


----------



## abc (Oct 10, 2011)

Huntington Park, CT -- nice trail. Felt a bit ashame I've only done it now, 3 years later than I could of.

Wawayanda, NJ -- this is for next Saturday. Another place I wanted to hit but never got around...

Yorktown, NY -- this is new trail network, near where I work. So will definitely be hitting it soon.

[Update]: 

Did Wawayando but didn't do Yorktown.

Hit two other local areas: Cunningham at Queens, NY; Irvington Park near Irvington, NY 

Robinson SP near Springfield, MA

Consider I haven't been out off-roading much this season, seems I did mosty new areas!  (And my season's not done yet, thanks  (no thanks?) to the warm weather)


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 5, 2011)

Got a great tour of the offerings at Hemlock Hills/Bennett's Pond in the Danbury area this weekend. Trails are a bit rough in places but none the less some classic technical Connecticut riding. Definitely no shortage of chunky rocks!


----------



## tomcat (Dec 6, 2011)

I live in the center of Maine and this is snowmobile/ATV country.  There aren't any actual MTB trails and most hiking trails don't allow bikes.  I found a couple of new rides this year.
1 Acadia NP  Easy terrain but scenic as hell riding on the carriage roads and 50 or so miles of them
2 Logging roads in Barnard/Bowerbank ME  Pretty much dead center of state.  Good scenery of 100 mile wilderness areas.  Tons of logging roads/ATV trail combos to get fast rolling long loops.  Easy to get lost if you don't know the area.  Lots of wildlife
3 Logging roads outside Greenville ME  Again a maze of roads and lots of wildlife. Saw moose up here quite a bit.  Occasional views of Moosehead Lake and surrounding Mtns.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 6, 2011)

tomcat said:


> I live in the center of Maine and this is snowmobile/ATV country.  There aren't any actual MTB trails and most hiking trails don't allow bikes.  I found a couple of new rides this year.
> 1 Acadia NP  Easy terrain but scenic as hell riding on the carriage roads and 50 or so miles of them
> 2 Logging roads in Barnard/Bowerbank ME  Pretty much dead center of state.  Good scenery of 100 mile wilderness areas.  Tons of logging roads/ATV trail combos to get fast rolling long loops.  Easy to get lost if you don't know the area.  Lots of wildlife
> 3 Logging roads outside Greenville ME  Again a maze of roads and lots of wildlife. Saw moose up here quite a bit.  Occasional views of Moosehead Lake and surrounding Mtns.



How far away is Dover Foxcroft from Orono/ Bangor? An hour? Have you ever been up there for some riding? The Unversity trails offer HOURS of technical riding with some nice spots of flow thrown in.  Might be worth the drive if you have a hankering for singletrack.   

Not a whole lot of "new" riding for me this year thanks to the ongoing health issues.  The best discovery was the FOMBA network in NH.  I am so looking forward to getting back there.  Also, the Portland River Trail. (which has some other name which I forget) There is some awesome riding there and it is just a few minutes further than my regular haunt.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 7, 2011)

tomcat said:


> ...........3 Logging roads outside Greenville ME  Again a maze of roads and lots of wildlife. Saw moose up here quite a bit.  Occasional views of Moosehead Lake and surrounding Mtns.



Agree tomcat,
Fwiw: 
1) Have never ridden from Greenville, but suspect trails(how many?) and a logging road now & then in most directions...East, NE/SE & West, SW/NW that go as far as one wishes, my guess.   
2) Bangor's City Forest has both trails, paths, & possiblities..  Always fun after substantial snow for XC.
3) If by chance way up by Seboomook's western tip(Spring-Fall), (I usually go 4wd, but great winter snowmobiling..) from Pittston Farm....plenty of mtb possibilities with old small logging roads(might wanna include bear spray in case one should, by chance, get between sow & cub).
$.01


----------



## tomcat (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know of many trails in the Mooshead Region that allow bikes with exception of snowmobile and ATV trails.  The AMC land around Little Lyford Pond allows riding but from what I experienced it was very wet and overgrown during summer.  Logging roads are abundant in all directions.  Even with a Delorme it can be confusing to follow the roads since new roads are continually being built and old ones overgrown.  Wildlife is abundant in the region too.  It isn't technical riding but you can cover some miles.  
Blue Ridge just west of  the airport and north of KI has some of best views.  You are looking into Lily Bay mtns. directly across from eye of Elephant. Looking out to Kineo and Katahdin is in plain site.


----------



## abc (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, looks like everyone is over at the ski forums complaining about no snow!

I went out and did a couple more new trails in December and January: Cunningham Park in Queens and  East Setauket in Long Island.


----------

